# Synapse 3 carbon or CAAD 10 Aluminum



## justabagoftricks (May 6, 2012)

Hi. It has been over 20 years since I took cycling seriously. Foot troubles from running made me determine that I needed to get my old Raleigh out. This Raleigh is Chrom-moly. After riding it for 30 minutes, I thought my teeth were going to fall out not to mention what it was doing to by bones, internal organs, etc. I determined it was time to get a new bike. The questions is this: a co-worker, who knows I want to get back into cycling wants to sell me his 2011 Cannondale Synapse 3 Ultegra. He tells me that it is a very comfortable bike to ride and that he would give me a great deal on it. He has put about 1000 miles on it and that has been mostly on a trainer. He offered it to me for $1800. He did say that it would need a new back tire but other than that it is in perfect condition. Is $1800 a decent price? The guy at the LBS said that he wouldn't recommend it because the bike wouldn't be under warranty since I would be the second owner and that he would recommend buying a 2011 CAAD 10 Aluminum (which is about the same price). Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## theplumber (Apr 18, 2012)

A 3 retails for 3550. If its ur right size I would get it in a heart beat. I've been testing alot of bikes and plan on getting a 4 for 2240 otd. Again if right size to me its worth the gamble. If you crunch the frame buy a new one and have a cannondale retailer build it. Now your under warrenty. Due diligence I would think says throw the dice. Good luck


----------



## justabagoftricks (May 6, 2012)

*Cannondale Synapse 3*

I went to a local lbs to test out a synapse carbon and the CAAD10. The synapse seems to be more comfortable and probably the better bike for what I am planning to do. That being said, I spoke to my co-worker this morning to see when I could pick up the bike..........he sold it this weekend!! [email protected]#$%^&*!!!!!! So now I am looking again. The synapse was a good bike when I rode it, but I am not exclusive to cannondale. Are there any other bikes from other manufacturers that are comparable to the synapse or is the synapse the standard when it comes to the "plush" road bikes? I don't plan on racing but more for recreation or if I can get train enough, LOTOJA. Any help would be great. Thanks again.


----------



## Chris-X (Aug 4, 2011)

justabagoftricks said:


> I went to a local lbs to test out a synapse carbon and the CAAD10. The synapse seems to be more comfortable and probably the better bike for what I am planning to do. That being said, I spoke to my co-worker this morning to see when I could pick up the bike..........he sold it this weekend!! [email protected]#$%^&*!!!!!! So now I am looking again. The synapse was a good bike when I rode it, but I am not exclusive to cannondale. Are there any other bikes from other manufacturers that are comparable to the synapse or is the synapse the standard when it comes to the "plush" road bikes? I don't plan on racing but more for recreation or if I can get train enough, LOTOJA. Any help would be great. Thanks again.


Specialized Roubaix and Secteur. Giant Defy, Cervelo RS. BMC is now making a plush bike as is Trek but I think they're very expensive. Scott has their version.

Most manufacturers have their own version of the "plush" relaxed geometry bikes. I think the Look 566 also fits into that category.

http://www.bicycling.com/bikes-gear/bikes-and-gear-features/2011-plush-3100-3600


----------

